# CEASER: Golden Retriever Baby: Reed City, MI



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG>>I would take him in a heart beat if I was closer


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

I know look at that face!!! Ooh I hope someone can rescue him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I bet he doesnt last long.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just called my sister in law, who lives about a half hour from there. Left her a message. She loves dogs, and I am sure would at least snag him and get him to me...

I wonder if that shelter bothered to ask the people who the breeder was... He looks to be a a nice puppy, and perhaps the breeder would want him back...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope she can .. Love that face....


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I can just see everyone on GRF showing up to tkae him home. I'd take him in a heartbeat...those eyes and his composure are special!

Margaret


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just called the shelter. Ceaser has been adopted!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt think he would last long.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Good news!!! With a face like that you knew he would be snatched up quickly!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My sister in law called to tell me that he'd been adopted. ​


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Great news someoone will be lucky to have him what a cutie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Would that all the homeless animal shelter residents get adopted so quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caesar*

Caesar:

What a Doll Baby-so glad he was adopted!!


----------

